
30 Days of Cold Showers: Not What I Was Expecting - mehdiyac
https://medium.com/lifetizr/i-took-a-cold-shower-everyday-for-30-days-393d9f99138e
======
deeblering4
My water heater was out of service for a few weeks (long story) and so I was
taking cold showers every day and/or night for the better part of a month.

They were refreshing. I'm not sure I'm willing to bet the farm on their
medicinal properties, but they jolted me awake and I felt good afterwords.

The cold shower itself pretty much sucked, and so I would do everything I
could to minimize the amount of time in there. Which probably isn't great
hygiene-wise.

Nowadays I'll take a cold shower here and there, but most of the time I go
with lukewarm-to-warm temp showers.

------
peter_d_sherman
>"For me, that was all I needed. Understanding that the

 _ability to do things you don’t want to do is “the biggest generator of long
term results_ ”.

[...]

"I think the biggest factor in long term success is the ability to follow your
plan, do the next thing you have to do today and overcome the inevitable
feeling of not wanting to do certain things.

So I decided to

 _consider the ability to do things I don’t want to do but have to do as a
skill I could improve_

, and to me, a morning cold shower was the single best way to train it."

------
hinkley
About twice a year I have to remind myself that I will feel much better after
overexertion (eg, sweaty chores) if I shower and then finish by turning the
water about as cold as I can take it.

~~~
im3w1l-alt
The article literally says not to do this.

~~~
hinkley
Where the article describes an entirely different scenario _and_ protocol is
that what you mean by 'literally'?

I'm not doing this to become big and strong. I'm doing it so I don't feel
overheated for the next couple hours, sweating into my clean clothes and
feeling like this was a mistake and I shouldn't do it again.

Technically correct but demotivating strategies are a Pyrrhic victory.

